# New hunting handgun



## Lorren68 (Apr 10, 2011)

Squirrels better beware!!  I know its not the same as big game but I have a feeling it sure will be fun!


----------



## Terry May (Apr 20, 2011)

How does it shoot?


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 20, 2011)

Shoots sweet!!!!!!!!  I plan on ordering a scope base and mounts for it in the very near future.


----------



## 260 Shooter (Apr 24, 2011)

How about a little info on that handgun ?


----------



## blackbear (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby! SSWWWEEETTTT!!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is a chipmunk .22 single shot shoots shorts, long, and longrifle, I belive it is available in 17hmr and 22wmr.  inexpensive little gun trigger is not too bad for the price although I belive it could stand a little tweek.  The main thing is it is just fun to shoot.


----------



## thurmongene (Apr 27, 2011)

I have often wonderd about these. How long is the barrel? Is a .22 short accurate from it?


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 28, 2011)

The barrel is a little over 14 inches, I have done ok with the shorts, but it likes the longrifle ammo better.  I shoot it mostly from the rest at 25 yards, but I have a medical condition that causes me to loose my fine motor skills(read my hands shake all the time). I belive someone who shoots better could get some fine groups with the right ammo.


----------



## Impact97 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there anyone in the Atlanta area that stocks these things?


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jun 10, 2011)

He had it up for sale on the marketplace not to long ago. Don't know if he sold it or not.


----------

